# Shooting Trailer Comments



## Paully57 (Mar 26, 2009)

*When you shoot PDs do you bring a portable bench?*​
I made my own bench.313.64%I bought a bench.836.36%I lay down a mat.522.73%I shoot from a trailer.29.09%None of the above.418.18%


----------



## Paully57 (Mar 26, 2009)

I am planning converting an old utility trailer into a shooting trailer. I have been brainstorming some ideas on how to make it work. But before I get much further I wanted to ask you all for your opinions.

Basicly I am planning on installing a set of 4 Pickup Camper jacks on the four corners of the trailer to use for leveling purposes. Also building a two person bench that can be installed on either side of the trailer depending on where the dogs are.

Has anyone had any experience with pros and cons to shooting from a trailer? The obvious ones are mobilty and land access. Also I have thought about having multiple shooters on the same platform moving around.

Thanks in advance, i might up load some pictures depending on how it turns out!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

My truck has a bed and the windows roll down. :sniper:


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

I usually just lean on the hood of my pickup or lay on the ground. That trailer sounds like a real sweet idea! Post some pics when you're done with it!


----------



## rflshtr (Jul 30, 2008)

I have shot off a trailer and a swivel bench on the ground. Trailer is nice for somewhat better visibility. Two on one trailer cause too much movement at the wrong time for me. This is off a heavy car hauler type trailer with corner jacks. Got a used 5x7 trailer with corner jacks last fall and plan on making it a shooting trailer this summer with the bench bolted on.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I simply shoot off a bipod. A little more elevation, even two feet would present more shooting opportunities in flat country. 
Last year I built an ice fishing house. I put all the windows low and even with my shooting bench. I even bought windows that were vertical for heavy recoil. I had planned on setting it in the pasture for deer season. 
My wife bought a new ice house, so next fall I will sell this one for the money ($1617) that I have into it. My yard is to full of trailers now. 7X17 enclosed, 23 ft 5th wheel, 12 ft flat bed utility with ramp, pickup box trailer, Otter trailer for behind Polaris Ranger, utility trailer for behind lawn tractor, 15 ft IceCastle, and my 6X8 icehouse/shooting trailer------ to many trailers. At least that's what my wife tells me. She says I have to get rid of at least one before it looks like a trailer sales lot.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I normally shoot off the ground with just a bipod. I wear a BDU top to save the elbows. I have tried elbow pads but I found accuracy suffered.

When I can I will shoot out the windows or off the top of the pickup or my car. I kind of like moving around and in certain towns you can get within 250yds of them all the time. I do like taking long shots but in the wind closer is better.

I do like the trailer idea. I have been kicking around making a little Creeper like device that will keep me about 6 or so inches off the ground and with wheals big enough to roll over some of the smaller holes in the ground. It would have to be long enough to have me laying on it with a rifle in front of me. Having a electric motor to move it around would be handy. I think if I could make it with the drive wheal on the back and have it kind of set up like a caster. I think if I put levers on it I could steer with my feet. It would not have to go very fast at all.

The problem with this is it would be 10 feet long and even if I made it come apart it would still be quite a deal to bring with. Maybe when I get older.

Chuck Norris does not own a stove, oven, or microwave , because revenge is a dish best served cold.


----------



## lillopad (Oct 27, 2008)

Just got off the prairie yesterday with my prototype. I built a very sturdy bench on a 4x8 trailer. I sit on a large rubbermaid storage chest that is bolted to the trailer floor. The umbrella is a nice touch.

Downside of my rig so far: no jacks on the corners, so you get a little movement from wind or people getting stuff out of the truck. That will be resolved soon.

The height is just right so you can stand alongside it too if you need to take an occasional shot to the left or right.

This rig steadied my buddy as he shot his .243 and set a new personal record of 784 yards on a dog.


----------



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

I pick up my receiver hitch shooting table tonight. guy in painting it. sets up about 2 feet above cab, chair swevials 360 around table has unbrella to keep sun off. put 2 trailer jacks on each side to take wobble out. really nice. i will be using it this week. heading to Dickenson sat am. with 1850 rounds of ammo and 3 AR15's. marty


----------



## Paully57 (Mar 26, 2009)

This is the old trailer I picked up for super cheap at an Auction. 








Built the bench to fit in the 4x6 box.








1 inch 4x8 sheet of plywood I reused all lumber from a previous project.








Finished framing it up and had to test it out. Also added a little gray paint. 








Another shot from the back. 








Welded the 4 drop leg jacks to the corners, rewired the tail lights. 








Carpeted the top and we are ready to shoot!

I am planning on trying it out this weekend at my local range just to get a good feel and then the second weekend in June we are headed out to Western ND. It might not look good but we will be having a great time plunking off it.

Cheers! :sniper:


----------



## lillopad (Oct 27, 2008)

Another prairie dog assault vehicle! Bravo!

My kids think I need to add a few Nascar decals to mine to round out the ******* look. I think that's a compliment, isn't it?


----------



## skruske (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm taking a new shooter on his first PD shoot to eastern MT in the end of June.

He's a high school shop teacher & has the skills and facilities to make these:










It's a copy of a copy of a BR Pivot. I have since added a padded seat & I'm look forward to taking it for a test drive. It should give us a fighting chance to make the 1000yd club.

In previous years I used a fold up camp table. It was okay but wasn't solid enough for anything beyond 800yds. This is my youngest son having a go with his 25-06 in about 2004. The camp table is off to his right.


----------

